# Kochanego ciała nigdy nie za wiele



## Baltic Sea

Hello again!

I would like to translate into English the Polish saying "Kochanego ciała nigdy nie za wiele". Here are a few variants I have come up with:

A little fat round the hips and waist is always welcome in women. A woman will never be an able-bodied young man and she needn't keep a close watch on her figure. A woman has the right to (have) her love handles. Even a little fat makes a woman beautiful. A woman shouldn't worry about having to constantly watching ger figure. A woman needs her beautiful curves.
Thank you. The source: The popular saying in Poland.


----------



## LilianaB

_There is never too much of anything good, so women should not worry about their weight_. (I personally don't agree with it, but men may have different opinions, and some other women, of course.) Obesity is very bad for your health, even if it may look attractive to some people. So, I would not really encourage it.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you very much, LilianaB. Did you make it up or is it a regular equivalent of the Polish saying? A man can find beauty in each and every woman. I don't recommend that women overeat, nor do I advise them to starve to death. They should maintain a sense of balance, but it is much better for a woman to be a little round than for her to be a bag of bones. It is a nasty view.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Are there any other ways of saying "Kochanego ciała nigdy nie za wiele" in English?


----------



## LilianaB

I think I have heard something similar to that in English, unless it was in another language, like Russian, for example and I translated it into English. Sometimes I don't know which things were said in which language. It could be translated this way that into English, but it is probably not a set phrase.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Does anyone know a set phrase?


----------



## LilianaB

They might not be one. It could be a cultural thing.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Still, I will wait for other opinions from native speakers.


----------



## LilianaB

I think you will be better off posting it in the English Only forum: just explain what you need, or use one of the translations.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you, LilianaB. I think I will follow your advice.


----------



## dreamlike

I can't think of any fixed expression, and I have a hard time believing there's one. If I were you, I'd go with something to the effect of: _There's never enough of our beloved body!_


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you, Dreamlike.


----------

